# Wireless AP WiFi-g Routing wireless wlan [UNSOLVED/ONGOING]

## HeXiLeD

Its been a while  that i got this motherboard:

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=144&model=371&modelmenu=1

And i never did try the full wireless features. In fact soon as  i got  i installed gentoo right way; so i never tested this not even with windows.

The only wireless experiment i tried was with ndiswrapper to connect  to a wirelless  router. At  the time i exposed part of my "issue" here and it was solved.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-377578-highlight-.html?sid=c9e9eac3562942d5b8e246685d27de5f

I was able to connect to a wireless router, but i never tested working as a wireless AP

Now  i am wondering about the second part of the "issue".

This is what the 'built-in' wireless nic can do.

 *Quote:*   

> WiFi-gonboard (optional)
> 
> Wireless setup made affordable and easy!
> 
> WEP? SSID? Building a home WLAN used to be a hassle with confusing acronyms and cryptic menus. With WiFi-g  and its one-touch setup wizard, high-speed wireless network is just a few clicks away. WiFi-g serves as the access point of your network or if you already have an access point, it is also a wireless adapter for PCs to access existing WLAN.
> ...

 

I have no idea if this can be done under linux or not or even  for this mobo. Any suggestions are welcome 

and i would like to know if anyone has this kind of setup done.

----------

## Adrien

Of course this can be done under linux. I'm not even sure it works on anything else.

Have a look here.

The thing is your wireless interface needs a native linux driver that fully supports master mode.

What's the card?

----------

## HeXiLeD

This is the card.

According to asus drivers it works as AP mode for windows xp and 2003. 

However i know nothing about it  for linux.

Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88W8310 and 88W8000G [Libertas] 802.11g client chipset (rev 07)

After checking your link  this how to seems awsome. http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/WPA_PSK_on_Both_Ends

----------

## Adrien

 *Blue-Steel wrote:*   

> After checking your link  this how to seems awsome. http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/WPA_PSK_on_Both_Ends

 

Yes that's a good howto but for atheros based cards only.

 *Blue-Steel wrote:*   

> According to asus drivers it works as AP mode for windows xp and 2003.

 

Nice, I didn't know it worked on windows!   :Smile: 

 *Blue-Steel wrote:*   

> Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88W8310 and 88W8000G [Libertas] 802.11g client chipset (rev 07)

 

I'm sorry about this but this card is quite "exotic" and you may need another card if you want to build an access point.

I think there's no native linux driver for this card, so you'll have use ndiswrapper and I'm not sure wether ndiswrapper supports master mode or not but I guess it doesn't...  :Sad: 

----------

## HeXiLeD

Yes i know its 'exotic' ... and its also built-in    :Sad: 

And the option is probably to see if ndiswrapper can do it or not.

So .. what would be needed to make it available in the kernel ?

----------

## Adrien

 *Blue-Steel wrote:*   

> Yes i know its 'exotic' ... and its also built-in   
> 
> And the option is probably to see if ndiswrapper can do it or not.

 

Just to be sure there's no driver for the card, ccheck on google or the forums. I'm pretty sure there are no drivers though...

Have a search as well about ndiswrapper to see if it does support master mode but again, I'm pretty sure it doesn't.

You can also simply try tu up your iface and then:

```
# iwconfig wlan0 mode master
```

and see what happens.

 *Blue-Steel wrote:*   

> So .. what would be needed to make it available in the kernel ?

 

If you mean having the driver in the kernel. What would be needed is : The manufacturer's hardware specifications so developpers could write a driver. But the thing is: quite a lot of constructors refuse to provide their hardware specs...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## HeXiLeD

some more general info about wireless and malvell chipsets too http://users.linpro.no/janl/hardware/wifi.html

----------

